# Bucherer Esa Quartz Divers.



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

_Another one on behalf of Keith. (Note to self: Go and give him some computer lessons  )_

As Diving watches certainly seem to be flavour of the month, I thought that you may all be interested to see these. And as I am taking advantage of Gary's good nature.. here's some pics.




























Gents Bucherer 500m Professional Diver, helium protected, screwdown crown, bi-directional bezel. Check out the grip on the bezel it is machined so you can only turn it in one direction. The watch is pre 75 i think as it still says waterproof on the rear. Powered by an ESA 9362 7 jeweled Quartz movement and is accurate to within 0.5 secs per day... oh and its massive.



















The ladies version (above) is a exact copy, although only rated to 300m, again very accurate.

Haven't really been able to find out much about them, I did contact Bucherer but got no real reply. They look a bit like the Eterna's of this era and knowing that Bucherer liked to copy/use other makers cases or designs, these may well be re-branded Eterna's. Anybody shed any light on my theory?

Keith.

_Keith, I took the liberty of choosing a few different pics as I thought it showed the watch off better._


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That gents one is cool, I really like that a lot









Dave


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Keith, really like both watches, but I really like the orange second hand on the lady diver. Maybe I'm showing my feminin side?










You say it's an exact copy - are they the same size?

Rich


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Rich.

Sorry, should have made it clearer. The ladies is a scaled down version, other than that the design is the same.

Same bezel style, screwdown crown and even lug size!

Try getting a 20mm Ladies rubber strap to suit!

I too like the orange hand, although i don't know which one is original, or whether they both are ( or not as the case maybe)

Keith

PS. Like the potrait...which one is you?


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Keith, a fantastic pair of divers







- I really like the shape of the cases from around that era.

Love the wabi on both cases, you say the gents is massive - what are the vital statistics ??

Cheers - TC


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb Keith! I do love an early quartz, especially a diver!









Very much like the Eterna as you say... same bezel I think - and those are very rare...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

They are really nice


----------

